# Foliar feeding during flowering



## withoutAchance (Dec 8, 2010)

want to foliar feed canna boost 6 ml per gallon also need to sprat for PM with neems in 5th week of flower my local hydro shop said no foliar once flower is past 3 week. idk, any xeperiance with foliar feeding in 5,6,7,8 weeks of flowering thanks riu experts and not so experts you know how you are. + rep for all alike.


----------



## sparkjumper (Dec 9, 2010)

Your hydro guy is right.If you must put it in a cool mist humidifier an do it that way...but I'd blow it off foliar feeding isnt necessary at any phase of indoor growing.I use a cool mist humidifier during veg to piss of spidermites,thats about it.What do ya think the roots are fer lol?


----------



## canefan (Dec 9, 2010)

Foliar feeding can have good benefits depending on what you are using, as far as to which week to stop? IDK a true answer, guess it comes from trail and error. Most of my strains flower12 to 16 weeks and have found that stopping about halfway is good for me. After the halfway point I worry about mold by not being able to totally dry the bud out quick enough. I use fish emulusion which has natural antifungus properties but I still am leary of moisture after the halfway point.
Good Luck


----------



## Kiki007 (Dec 9, 2010)

foliar feeding has many great benefits and will take your plants down a whole new road. If you have strains with 8 week flower period, stop at end of week 4... otherwise you risk prolonging the flowering period past the norm.. which usually ends in disaster! Good luck and know that there are lots of farmers on RIU who absolutely won't grow with out it.


----------



## sm0keyrich510 (Dec 10, 2010)

i wouldnt foliar feed. if you must then i say be VERY careful and try to just rub the product directly on the leaves instead of spraying...

this is what i had to do for thrips once i was in flower...i didnt feel comfortable spraying buds...it worked for me with the organic thrip/mite killer i used...


----------



## loizier (Dec 10, 2010)

i have had nothing but good things come from foliar feeding. just keep the humidity low.


----------



## Camnibus (Mar 31, 2012)

loizier said:


> i have had nothing but good things come from foliar feeding. just keep the humidity low.


same exp.. they love it as long as the humidity's good.


----------



## slump (Mar 31, 2012)

sparkjumper said:


> Your hydro guy is right.If you must put it in a cool mist humidifier an do it that way...but I'd blow it off foliar feeding isnt necessary at any phase of indoor growing.I use a cool mist humidifier during veg to piss of spidermites,thats about it.What do ya think the roots are fer lol?


Plants can move nutrients up to 20x more efficiently from foliar spraying than they can through roots. A weekly / bi-weekly foliar spraying should be used in your growing regime...the results will speak for themselves.

But to answer the original question: Lower the humidity as much as possible in the room and spray as soon as lights go out...try to avoid the flowers but a bit of overspray shouldn't cause too much trouble. With the entire dark cycle to dry out, they should be fine by lights on.


----------



## akak8ty (May 12, 2012)

I pushed past flowering on one plant intentionally to see if it would react like many other plants, and reproduce on it's own. With a little help from superthrive and florabudalicious, she popped out 3 fine looking seeds. 
I look forward to seeing if I just naturally created female seeds.


----------



## lighting (May 12, 2012)

foiler feeding is a great for immediate def but also in the flowering stage i foilage spray up to last 2 weeks but keep in mind you need good ventilation to rid the humidity i have used neem oil up to 6th week of flowering with no issues when in flower it is good practice to foilage spray Zinc and iron every week on your girls light foilage 
also doing a 4 day cycle meaning day 1 you feed plants for instance if you normally add 2 cups for your watering add 1 cup this time then day 2 foilage spray day 3 add the other cup of water day 4 feed 1 cup keep repeating through out veg and flower and your giels will love you for it 4 day cycles is where its at


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (May 13, 2012)

Man dont spray near the buds i did up to week 6 and u lose sticiness and crystalss easily as fuck i learned the hard ay from now on I will spray to week 3 bor 4 fuck that trust me on this ur buds will have NO STICINESS and NO SMELL...


----------



## zo0t (May 14, 2012)

ye foliar feeding iz for reel pr0z only mofakaz!!!1


----------



## youngtrader9689 (May 14, 2012)

zo0t said:


> ye foliar feeding iz for reel pr0z only mofakaz!!!1



THank jesus for j ROCK


----------



## PetFlora (May 14, 2012)

I use *Dutch Masters Liquid Light + Saturator* and follow their directions- every 3 days. In between I spray several times a day (beginning at lights on) with RO water and a pinch of high quality sea salt for the minerals


----------



## BUdbuddysmile (May 24, 2012)

How are you F feeding with the lights on? Its not burning your leaves?


----------



## Davidsnow (May 25, 2012)

Foliar feeding can be risky but really add another variable to your grow if you know what you're doing. I personally don't touch foliar feeding but you need to watch out for mold if you decide to !


----------



## MADnuggi (May 26, 2012)

With enough air flow your plants shouldn't get moldy buds or burns from water droplets.

With that being said, if you want a MAJOR boost in production spray with MetaNaturals Organic 1-5-5 during flowering. This stuff is boss, I normally stop foliar feeding half way through flowering and still get a boost from it.


----------



## yesyoucannabis (Mar 19, 2021)

Kiki007 said:


> foliar feeding has many great benefits and will take your plants down a whole new road. If you have strains with 8 week flower period, stop at end of week 4... otherwise you risk prolonging the flowering period past the norm.. which usually ends in disaster! Good luck and know that there are lots of farmers on RIU who absolutely won't grow with out it.


nice thankyou


----------



## SmokeyBear77 (Apr 8, 2021)

I foliar feed with the lights on all the time. I have plenty of airflow and I use led lights. Never had a problem.


----------



## T macc (Apr 8, 2021)

yesyoucannabis said:


> nice thankyou


My dude...
You could've thought that in your head. Lol this thread was ancient


----------



## go go kid (Apr 8, 2021)

well you lot are braver then i, i folier feed during growth only. but that beingsaid, we have lousey damp weather over here in the uk.
never thaught about it during flowerng in the tent, im interested to give it a go for 2 weeks of flower but no longer than that.


----------



## T macc (Apr 8, 2021)

go go kid said:


> well you lot are braver then i, i folier feed during growth only. but that beingsaid, we have lousey damp weather over here in the uk.
> never thaught about it during flowerng in the tent, im interested to give it a go for 2 weeks of flower but no longer than that.


I foliar till the 5th week of 12s. Just until the buds start to put on more weight. I'm not religious about it, more just a "whenever I feel" thing


----------



## go go kid (Apr 8, 2021)

T macc said:


> I foliar till the 5th week of 12s. Just until the buds start to put on more weight. I'm not religious about it, more just a "whenever I feel" thing


well this s to everyone realy, but thanx for the info T macc
do you folier feed your normal plant feed but at a reduced concentration??? when i read that the other grower said they lost smell and tricrome stickyness, you all are not getting the same result. so im guessing its down to amount of feed in the folier solution.
i have some comfrey liquid i was wanting to try folier feeding with. if i could make my own organic booster, i would use it like i use homemade potassium nitrate from scratch


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 9, 2021)

fkn hell necro. yes folia feeding indoors has huge benefits. The uptake of calcium for eg.


----------



## go go kid (Apr 9, 2021)

sparkjumper said:


> Your hydro guy is right.If you must put it in a cool mist humidifier an do it that way...but I'd blow it off foliar feeding isnt necessary at any phase of indoor growing.I use a cool mist humidifier during veg to piss of spidermites,thats about it.What do ya think the roots are fer lol?


i wouldent say that, i feel that folier feeding is the way to go, you avoid salt/nute build up in the soil and plants benafit from it amazinly along with lower feeding concentrations


----------

